# altima backfire



## DanIncredible (Jul 29, 2009)

my 1998 nissan altima gxe with 292000 miles has a backfire when ever i rev it i just dont kno wat it is.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

check your timing if it is backfiring thru the intake or your MAF sensor!


----------

